# Another trout day



## blueDUDE (Mar 21, 2020)

I had a day off on Monday so I decided to go fishing. Took my 11 years old daughter with me. Fished early morning and caught 5 nice trouts. Back to back days with 5. Also caught a few blues and whitings.
The bites stopped around 11. After that, it was just crabs and sting rays.
Hope to get out there again soon since seatrouts are running hot.


----------



## hunter1 (Jul 31, 2009)

Way to go, nice catch.


----------



## Danta (Sep 22, 2015)

🍻😊


----------



## Judy A. (May 19, 2015)

Looking good - thanks for the report!


----------



## Jayfisherman (Jul 1, 2021)

blueDUDE said:


> I had a day off on Monday so I decided to go fishing. Took my 11 years old daughter with me. Fished early morning and caught 5 nice trouts. Back to back days with 5. Also caught a few blues and whitings.
> The bites stopped around 11. After that, it was just crabs and sting rays.
> Hope to get out there again soon since seatrouts are running hot.
> View attachment 68193





Judy A. said:


> Looking good - thanks for the report!


Nice catch !where was this


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Dude you've really got those trout dialed in. 👍 Thanks for the report.


----------



## blueDUDE (Mar 21, 2020)

Jayfisherman said:


> Nice catch !where was this


On the Eastern Shore. Sorry I can’t disclose the exact location since I was asked not to. 
But from what I see, it’s not a honey hole or anything. 
I am just lucky.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

I'd never give up the exact location of a productive spot either but I would give the general location. That being said can you tell us which county you caught your trout? Starting from the southern most county on the Eastern Shore which is it - Summerset, Dorchester, Talbot, Queen Anne's, Kent or Cecil? Just trying to ascertain how far up the bay the trout have traveled. Thanks for any info.


----------



## blueDUDE (Mar 21, 2020)

catman said:


> I'd never give up the exact location of a productive spot either but I would give the general location. That being said can you tell us which county you caught your trout? Starting from the southern most county on the Eastern Shore which is it - Summerset, Dorchester, Talbot, Queen Anne's, Kent or Cecil? Just trying to ascertain how far up the bay the trout have traveled. Thanks for any info.


I feel really bad that I can’t share the exact location. I’m the type that hopes the next fishermen next to me catches something. 
I will even offer my catch if I’ve caught enough. I have to like you of course. Lol 
On that note, I’ve fished in Dorchester County and lower part of Talbot County.
This weekend is reserved for my kids but if I can squeeze in a few hours or so, I will post about the western side of the bay.
Happy 4th and good luck if you’re fishing.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Thanks for the reply Dude. I sort of figured you were fishing the Tilghman Island area. It been decades since the trout went any further north in any numbers, same with croakers. I'm pushing 80 so my fishing is limited to a few charter trips a season and some arm chair fishing by visiting the fishing forums. Tight lines..


----------



## Espresso (Mar 18, 2005)

Excellent catches. Even more impressive they were caught from shore. What's the bait of choice for the guys? I've heard of strange things over the years such as using chicken strips.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Back in the day those chicken strips were called Perdue Peelers and were the hottest bait going for specs. To make them you'd take boneless chicken breasts and pound them flat (about 1/8"). From there you'd cut them into strips about 3/8" wide and 3" long. Those strips were then marinated overnight in shedder oil. They were also excellent bait for croakers. 👍


----------



## blueDUDE (Mar 21, 2020)

Espresso said:


> Excellent catches. Even more impressive they were caught from shore. What's the bait of choice for the guys? I've heard of strange things over the years such as using chicken strips.


Bait of choice was cut spots. Simple, nothing special. I just catch them fresh on lug worms since fishbites doesn’t fair too well.


----------



## blueDUDE (Mar 21, 2020)

catman said:


> Back in the day those chicken strips were called Perdue Peelers and were the hottest bait going for specs. To make them you'd take boneless chicken breasts and pound them flat (about 1/8"). From there you'd cut them into strips about 3/8" wide and 3" long. Those strips were then marinated overnight in shedder oil. They were also excellent bait for croakers. 👍


You know I’ve had a few people told me about chicken breast years ago but never tried it. I was told they would be great for croakers. 
I guess I really never tried because what I use works just well. 
If I’m targeting croakers, my bait of choice is store bought shrimps with a box of squid as back up. 
Shrimp catches almost everything.
I didn’t catch much last year since point lookout was closed to night fishing. 
Which begs another question. Does anybody know if they will ever open PLO to night fishing again?


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

It's hard to beat shrimp especially if you get the "heads on" shrimp. If it swims it'll eat shrimp.


----------



## out4thebig1 (Jun 22, 2000)

blueDUDE said:


> You know I’ve had a few people told me about chicken breast years ago but never tried it. I was told they would be great for croakers.
> I guess I really never tried because what I use works just well.
> If I’m targeting croakers, my bait of choice is store bought shrimps with a box of squid as back up.
> Shrimp catches almost everything.
> ...


I was down at point lookout about 3 weeks ago. It is still closed for night fishing..


----------



## blueDUDE (Mar 21, 2020)

out4thebig1 said:


> I was down at point lookout about 3 weeks ago. It is still closed for night fishing..


How’d you do there?


----------



## out4thebig1 (Jun 22, 2000)

blueDUDE said:


> How’d you do there


----------



## out4thebig1 (Jun 22, 2000)

I didn't get to fish 😠 it was after 7pm and was told at the gate there was still no night fishing. But on the other hand the lady at the gate asked me was if I was going to be camping. So maybe if you're camping you can be out there at night fishing?


----------



## blueDUDE (Mar 21, 2020)

out4thebig1 said:


> I didn't get to fish 😠 it was after 7pm and was told at the gate there was still no night fishing. But on the other hand the lady at the gate asked me was if I was going to be camping. So maybe if you're camping you can be out there at night fishing?


Unfortunately that was not the case. Campers are confined within the camp ground. You can’t go pass the camp ground area. They put up road closure signs on middle of road.


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

I asked this question in another thread. Its amazing how they are steadily closing areas to night fishing. I've spent years fishing PLO, North Beach, Choptank...etc with no problems. Its sad to say but with the influx of idiots that do not abide by the laws and totally trash the place with their entire family in tow the places we have grown to enjoy are going to continue to be closed to night fishing.


----------

